# 9 days



## thecookiemonster (Apr 21, 2007)

I have had my oscar for 9 days now, and he is still hiding when i am near the tank, only feeding when i am not near the tank, and hiding behind filter intakes. Does sulking usually last this long?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, it sure can... All in due time my friend all in due time. Try this for a trick; right before you feed tap on the tank with the can of food three or four times, then feed, then shut all the lights off in the room and sit down and watch. Be patient, nine days is nothing! I've had oscars go months... then bam, they're your best friend watching your every move :lol:


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

I can vouch for having it take months to come around. My current Oscar took about 6 months to start interacting with me. It seemed like he was terrified of me. Then out of the blue he decided he liked me and had to show me how happy he was. Be patient, he'll come around. Hopefully it won't be much longer. My first Oscar didn't sulk for more than about 5 minutes before he snapped out of it. Who knows maybe yours will be fine tomorrow....


----------

